# October's Forum contest?????



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I had the same thing.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm.....

Must just be a glitch in getting it updated or something.
Not that it is some life saving info or any thing like that, just curious.... :lol:


----------

